# My new Cartier Santos Two Tone



## kyle1234c

This watch is such a beauty and possibly my favourite watch design in history. I was worried about the flashiness of the two tone, but the gold is so subdued, rich and subtle when compared to the more yellow golds of previous santos that it really adds depth to the watch.

It is so thin and light as well. I almost thought that it felt a little lightweight in construction at first, but i soon realised it is actually a little engineering marvel. Fits like a glove and could not be happier.


----------



## princecheatwood

Nice! I’ve always had a thing for the Cartier timepieces, they definitely standout from crowd! Great choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshay0d

My grail watch. What an amazing design with an adventurous history.


----------



## kyle1234c

Thanks. I have to say I am very impressed with the bracelet. Resizing it without using any tools was something of a revelation. It is pretty much a grail to me. The integrated sports type watches have long held an appeal to me.


----------



## rich-96db

Looks great - congrats!


----------



## Pun

Mine says hi.. It's amazing watch for daily wear. 100 meter water resistant with leather strap and bracelet. Cartier had done a good job with this release. I'm another satisfied owner.


----------



## kyle1234c

Pun said:


> Mine says hi.. It's amazing watch for daily wear. 100 meter water resistant with leather strap and bracelet. Cartier had done a good job with this release. I'm another satisfied owner.


Nice, how do you feel about getting scratches on the bezel? I think it's a nice when a watch tells a story. My nomos orion is my daily so I suspect this might become a bit of a special wearer. I'm loving how it hugs the wrist. It's beautifully slender and curved and sinks into the wrist.


----------



## lgbalfa

One of the most classic watches ever.

Looks great in the two tone.


----------



## Pun

kyle1234c said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says hi.. It's amazing watch for daily wear. 100 meter water resistant with leather strap and bracelet. Cartier had done a good job with this release. I'm another satisfied owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how do you feel about getting scratches on the bezel? I think it's a nice when a watch tells a story. My nomos orion is my daily so I suspect this might become a bit of a special wearer. I'm loving how it hugs the wrist. It's beautifully slender and curved and sinks into the wrist.
Click to expand...

Yes there are minor hairline scratches, if you look for them in proper light, otherwise still very clean look.

It's a very good daily watch, being one of the most comfortable I've owned, and I own more than 2 dozen.

Cartier maintain a luxury aura around its products and it's more visible in this watch indeed.

Wear it more often and enjoy. Life is short dear. Regards


----------



## AngelDeVille

I’m thinking this model is on my short list, the long list is a rose gold tank mc. 

I have been daily wearing my Speedmaster date, and 1603. More fun to wear them.


----------



## kyle1234c

Pun said:


> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says hi.. It's amazing watch for daily wear. 100 meter water resistant with leather strap and bracelet. Cartier had done a good job with this release. I'm another satisfied owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how do you feel about getting scratches on the bezel? I think it's a nice when a watch tells a story. My nomos orion is my daily so I suspect this might become a bit of a special wearer. I'm loving how it hugs the wrist. It's beautifully slender and curved and sinks into the wrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are minor hairline scratches, if you look for them in proper light, otherwise still very clean look.
> 
> It's a very good daily watch, being one of the most comfortable I've owned, and I own more than 2 dozen.
> 
> Cartier maintain a luxury aura around its products and it's more visible in this watch indeed.
> 
> Wear it more often and enjoy. Life is short dear. Regards
Click to expand...

Agreed. I am getting there. I have it on now. And yes the level of comfort of this watch is really top notch. The bracelet, the curve of the case, the slim profile and weight all add up to one of the comfiest watches money can buy.

I don't know how this watch gets away with two tone either. I can't imagine ever wearing anythjbg else with two tone!


----------



## Pun

I'm also averse to two-tone watches. This is something especial. 

Cartier has done something amazing with the metal here. Two-tone adds a vintage 60s-70s vibes to it. It's done in a very sophisticated manner, unlike Rolex two-tone watches, they bling!


----------



## kyle1234c

So I've now had this watch for a week and the love affair has only increased. I still think that this is the most comfortable watch I've worn. To summsrise:

Pros
-incredible history and design tastefully brought into the modern era with a wonderful curved case and. I felt the watch was a little bit lightweight and unsubstantial when I first held it, but now realise it is perfectly balanced.
-beautiful and subtle use of two tone. I know it's decisive but I personally love how the bezel melds into the bracelet now.
-I know we only generally need to size a bracelet very occasionally and that with this watch, the bracelet is such an icon I am unlikely to change it. Nevertheless, the easy link system is so clever to use and prevents damage that every watch should have something like this.
-the bracelet itself is my favourite bracelet design. I love the industrial look the screws provide. Again, it just melds to the wrist. Quality engineering here.
-those heat blued sword hands are just wonderful. Heat blued hands are my favourite anyway and I enjoy them on my nomos, but with the nomos being bauhaus they are minimalist and stick thin. Here they are lovely chunks of heat blued steel. 

Cons
-I've read some people say the dial is a little bland. I would tend to agree. The dial is classic Cartier and the printing is great. It is very simple though. Going back to the nomos, I feel the silver plating on my Orion is a little more interesting. Something like a white enamel would really make the dial zing. Again, not a big one as its classic cartier and should be simple.
-I find the crown a little slippery. I don't wear this watch every day and the Cartier movement (not sure if anyone else has experienced this) seems to work differently to my other watches. It seems to gain power less through arm swinging when walking and more through generic movements. It does seem to like a bit of hand winding to get going so that the automatic part of the movement is very much to keep it going rather than power it up. Given this, the crown is a little hard to grip and turn. It looks great though so every cloud.


----------



## elchuckee77

One of my favorite timepieces of all time.


----------



## Maverixk

I like the size on your wrist. 

I think if I get one I may get it in XL


----------



## ccm123

Congrats.


----------



## JH314

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Supero100x

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb

It seems that this bezel is a scratch magnet. Could you please post more photos of it ? How is your bezel now ?


----------



## kyle1234c

I am completely babying it to be honest. I really didn't mean to but I can't help myself. It is still looking very good and I am still very much enjoying this watch.

View attachment P1046639.jpg


----------



## texwatch

I love this watch. The history of this brand going back to the start of wrist watches. It's a classic watch that is timeless.


----------



## Pun

Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...


----------



## andycoph

The Santos is a classic! Congrats on this one, fits perfect.


----------



## drginzo

Pun said:


> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...


Perfect dial. Great choice not getting the date wheel at 6 o'clock that takes away from the perfection.


----------



## NTJW

The no date version definitely looks nicer!



drginzo said:


> Perfect dial. Great choice not getting the date wheel at 6 o'clock that takes away from the perfection.


----------



## Pun

drginzo said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect dial. Great choice not getting the date wheel at 6 o'clock that takes away from the perfection.
Click to expand...




NTJW said:


> The no date version definitely looks nicer!
> 
> 
> 
> drginzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect dial. Great choice not getting the date wheel at 6 o'clock that takes away from the perfection.
Click to expand...

Thanks for appreciation. Yes without date is a better symmetry than a date window. 
Yes Santos and Tank carry Cartier DNA better than any other watch. Both are versatile but Santos with 100 m WR is really a GADA watch for a discerning gentleman.


----------



## SuperOrbital

Pun said:


> Thanks for appreciation. Yes without date is a better symmetry than a date window.
> Yes Santos and Tank carry Cartier DNA better than any other watch. Both are versatile but Santos with 100 m WR is really a GADA watch for a discerning gentleman.


Indeed, the modern Santos in medium size is quite nice and the two-tone especially with the not overly garish display of gold. I do wish the Santos Dumont was as much a GADA watch as the sportier Santos de Cartier, but alas.


----------



## kyle1234c

Pun said:


> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...


Looks great. I find the Santos to be a near perfect watch for me including size and fit. The only my thing that had flashed through my mind is whether I swap the two tone for the all steel model. I actually prefer the two tone as the gold adds such a nice depth to the design, but I know I would wear the steel one much more and feel a little less consiencious as I'm not really a gold kind of person. It's a tough call. I do feel the steel is a little more industrial but more of a sporty anywhere and everywhere kind of piece which is what I'm after.


----------



## Pun

kyle1234c said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I find the Santos to be a near perfect watch for me including size and fit. The only my thing that had flashed through my mind is whether I swap the two tone for the all steel model. I actually prefer the two tone as the gold adds such a nice depth to the design, but I know I would wear the steel one much more and feel a little less consiencious as I'm not really a gold kind of person. It's a tough call. I do feel the steel is a little more industrial but more of a sporty anywhere and everywhere kind of piece which is what I'm after.
Click to expand...

If you can comfortably spend on two-tone (and it's not much difference either), I'd recommend you that instead of all steel because; 
1. There is hardly 20% price difference. 
2. Two-tone had different and better quality steel. 
3. Gold is hardly visible except on the bezel strip. 
4. Santos is more famous for its two-tone watches. 
5. It's still a tough watch, you won't regret it.
6. Cartier is all about luxury and a splash of gold is important if you really want to carry a Santos! 
7. It all comes down to taste and liking; both are otherwise great watches.

..... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jbreeden

Good looking watch!


----------



## kyle1234c

Pun said:


> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I find the Santos to be a near perfect watch for me including size and fit. The only my thing that had flashed through my mind is whether I swap the two tone for the all steel model. I actually prefer the two tone as the gold adds such a nice depth to the design, but I know I would wear the steel one much more and feel a little less consiencious as I'm not really a gold kind of person. It's a tough call. I do feel the steel is a little more industrial but more of a sporty anywhere and everywhere kind of piece which is what I'm after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can comfortably spend on two-tone (and it's not much difference either), I'd recommend you that instead of all steel because;
> 1. There is hardly 20% price difference.
> 2. Two-tone had different and better quality steel.
> 3. Gold is hardly visible except on the bezel strip.
> 4. Santos is more famous for its two-tone watches.
> 5. It's still a tough watch, you won't regret it.
> 6. Cartier is all about luxury and a splash of gold is important if you really want to carry a Santos!
> 7. It all comes down to taste and liking; both are otherwise great watches.
> 
> ..... Just my 2 cents.
Click to expand...

I'm the OP and have the two tone and absolutely love it. I'm just wondering whether I would wear the steel more. The gold on the two tone is very subtle like you say, but it's still not as subtle as steel.

I'm interested, when you say the two tone has better quality steel what do you mean? I assumed it was just a different material on bezel and screws?


----------



## Pun

kyle1234c said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I find the Santos to be a near perfect watch for me including size and fit. The only my thing that had flashed through my mind is whether I swap the two tone for the all steel model. I actually prefer the two tone as the gold adds such a nice depth to the design, but I know I would wear the steel one much more and feel a little less consiencious as I'm not really a gold kind of person. It's a tough call. I do feel the steel is a little more industrial but more of a sporty anywhere and everywhere kind of piece which is what I'm after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can comfortably spend on two-tone (and it's not much difference either), I'd recommend you that instead of all steel because;
> 1. There is hardly 20% price difference.
> 2. Two-tone had different and better quality steel.
> 3. Gold is hardly visible except on the bezel strip.
> 4. Santos is more famous for its two-tone watches.
> 5. It's still a tough watch, you won't regret it.
> 6. Cartier is all about luxury and a splash of gold is important if you really want to carry a Santos!
> 7. It all comes down to taste and liking; both are otherwise great watches.
> 
> ..... Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the OP and have the two tone and absolutely love it. I'm just wondering whether I would wear the steel more. The gold on the two tone is very subtle like you say, but it's still not as subtle as steel.
> 
> I'm interested, when you say the two tone has better quality steel what do you mean? I assumed it was just a different material on bezel and screws?
Click to expand...

Admittedly Cartier has used a different steel with two-tone as compared with the all steel models. This is done to meet certain requirements they deem fit to use with gold bezel and screws.

If you've both, you can keep them side by side and see. Even the colour of steel is different.


----------



## kyle1234c

Pun said:


> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine more than a year old and is in rotation. No significant damage apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I find the Santos to be a near perfect watch for me including size and fit. The only my thing that had flashed through my mind is whether I swap the two tone for the all steel model. I actually prefer the two tone as the gold adds such a nice depth to the design, but I know I would wear the steel one much more and feel a little less consiencious as I'm not really a gold kind of person. It's a tough call. I do feel the steel is a little more industrial but more of a sporty anywhere and everywhere kind of piece which is what I'm after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can comfortably spend on two-tone (and it's not much difference either), I'd recommend you that instead of all steel because;
> 1. There is hardly 20% price difference.
> 2. Two-tone had different and better quality steel.
> 3. Gold is hardly visible except on the bezel strip.
> 4. Santos is more famous for its two-tone watches.
> 5. It's still a tough watch, you won't regret it.
> 6. Cartier is all about luxury and a splash of gold is important if you really want to carry a Santos!
> 7. It all comes down to taste and liking; both are otherwise great watches.
> 
> ..... Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the OP and have the two tone and absolutely love it. I'm just wondering whether I would wear the steel more. The gold on the two tone is very subtle like you say, but it's still not as subtle as steel.
> 
> I'm interested, when you say the two tone has better quality steel what do you mean? I assumed it was just a different material on bezel and screws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admittedly Cartier has used a different steel with two-tone as compared with the all steel models. This is done to meet certain requirements they deem fit to use with gold bezel and screws.
> 
> If you've both, you can keep them side by side and see. Even the colour of steel is different.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I've not heard this and will try and check this out side by side.


----------



## Supero100x

Really nice Pun. The two tone is growing on me.


----------



## kritameth

All the pictures in this thread have converted me. I'm a two tone Santos kind of guy now.

A picture from my non two tone days.


----------



## Pun

kritameth said:


> All the pictures in this thread have converted me. I'm a two tone Santos kind of guy now.
> 
> A picture from my non two tone days.
> View attachment 15165387


?


----------



## kyle1234c

kritameth said:


> All the pictures in this thread have converted me. I'm a two tone Santos kind of guy now.
> 
> A picture from my non two tone days.
> View attachment 15165387


Have you switched it out for a two tone now? Would appreciate your thoughts on the two. I'm still completely undecided!


----------



## kritameth

kyle1234c said:


> Have you switched it out for a two tone now? Would appreciate your thoughts on the two. I'm still completely undecided!


Not yet, the two-tone Santos is on the shortlist of my next watch, along with the Sinn 104 St Sa A B E and Grand Seiko SBGA211. If I pull the trigger on the Santos I'll be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## Pun

My two-tone..


----------



## Pun

My two-tone Medium another view.


----------



## kyle1234c

It is lovely and dynamic


----------



## Pun

kyle1234c said:


> It is lovely and dynamic


Yes indeed so. Beautiful watch and a good photo too.


----------



## acfast94

Wow! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Checkin' in with my 10 month ole Santos. Still in honeymoon phase


----------



## kyle1234c

MackyP said:


> Checkin' in with my 10 month ole Santos. Still in honeymoon phase 🙂


Looking very sharp with the black leather strap.


----------



## Pun

MackyP said:


> Checkin' in with my 10 month ole Santos. Still in honeymoon phase 🙂


I like your both straps! They add beauty to the already very charming young lady.


----------



## swissra

Looks good on you wrist. Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## HaiovR

Looks cool. Congrats


----------



## DareMightyThings

MackyP said:


> Checkin' in with my 10 month ole Santos. Still in honeymoon phase


Love it on all the different straps!


----------



## bigclive2011

A thing of beauty!! Simply stunning, enjoy.


----------



## MackyP

Thanks guys. By any chance, do you guys have the newly designed clasps for your Santos? I always thought that the previous clasps have a poor design as it damages the straps each time you replace them. I had to buy an extra clasp to minimize the wear when changing straps, as these are a bit pricey.


----------

